# DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt



## Skysnake (18. Januar 2011)

*DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

Wie ich bereits in einer anderen News berichtet habe, ist ein Bild eines 8 Kern-Bulldozer-Wafers aufgetaucht. Es ist zwar nicht der gesamte Wafer sichtbar, jedoch zumindest zwei Ränder des Wafers. Hiermit lässt sich dhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/136351-aktueller-llano-und-bulldozeer Durchmesser des Wäfers abschätzen, indem man einfach einen passenden Kreis darüber legt. 

Zusammen mit der Tatsache, das hauptsächlich 300, 200 und 150 mm Wafer eingesetzt werden, lässt sich nun ein Abbildungsmaßstab berechnen und mit den Chipgrößen auf dem Bild abgleichen. Hierbei ist es sehr hilfreich, dass der Wafer relativ gerade von Oben fotografiert wurde, da es somit zu einer geringen perspektivischen Verzerrung kommt.

Aus dem Bild lässt sich natürlich nicht die absolute Größe des Wafer ermittel, durch oben angesprochene Tatsache der festen Größen lassen sich aber 3 Fälle eingrenzen.

Nachfolgend sind die Seitengrößen und daraus ca ergebenden Chipflächen bei den möglichen Wafergrößen aufgeführt. Hierbei handelt es sich natürlich nur um ca. Werte, da die perspektivische Verzerrung und nicht nicht quadratische Form nicht berücksichtigt wurden


300 mm: 23,4 mm -> 545,6 mm²
200 mm: 15,6 mm -> 242,5 mm²
150 mm: 11,7 mm -> 136,4 mm²
Im Vergleich dazu hat ein i7-980X eine DIE-Fläche von 248 mm². Daher ist es am wahrscheinlichsten, das es sich bei dem abgebildeten Wafer um einen 200 mm Wafer handelt, womit die 8 Kern Bulldozer auf eine geringfügig kleinere Fläche von ca. 242 mm² kommen würden.

Im Vergleich dazu kommt ein AMD X6 1090T auf eine verhältnismäßig große DIE-Fläche von 346 mm². Daher ist auch nicht ganz auszuschliesen, das es sich doch um einen 300 mm Wafer und damit gigantische 545,6 mm² DIE-Fläche handelt. Zum Vergleich der GF100 von nVidia, welcher weithin als echter Monster-Chip bekannt ist, hat "nur" eine Chipfläche von 526 mm². Daher halte ich die 200 mm auch am wahrscheinlichsten.

Bedenkt man nun, das AMD in diesem Fall auf 30% weniger Waferfläche 30% mehr Kerne (+2) untergebracht hat, dann klingt das nicht schlecht. Insbesondere wenn man an mögliche Preise/Margen denkt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

AMD hat bereits confirmed, dass Orochi kleiner ist als Thuban. Ein Modul samt L2-Cache kommt auf 30,9 mm². Unter 250 mm² für einen Orochi wären verdammt wenig. Laut Hans de Vries sind rund 320 mm² (u.a. die 30,9 mm² pro Modul mit einberechnet). 

*EDIT*
Jetzt mit dem richtigen Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

Wo habter denn das ausgegraben  Das Bild ist aber ganz ganz neu. Hattet ihr meines wissens nach noch nie gepostet, und hab ich selbst auch noch nie gesehen.

Die 30,9 mm² hören sich ziemlich vernünftig an, wenn ich nach meiner Abschätzung geh, denn die machen ca 1/7-1/8 der Fläche aus. Die 320 halte ich allerdings für zu groß, wenn ich mir den Wafer anschau. Es gibt 200 oder 300 Wafer, aber keine 250er etc. (zumindest meines Wissens nach nicht) und so verzerrt ist das Bild nicht, das sich so ein großer Unterschied ergeben würde. Das ist ja ne Abweichung von ~14%. 

hmm wobei die Verzerrung aufm Wafer größer ist als auf dem Segment das ich mir angeschaut hab.

Wie dem auch sei. Der Chip wird auf jedenfall kleiner als die X6 und etwa gleich groß bis etwas größer als der 980X

EDIT: Ok ich seh grad, das scheint wohl ne recht offizielle Sache zu sein. Ist zwar etwas unscharf, aber man erkennt schon extrem viel, was man auch auf den neuen Bildern wiedererkennt. Dann stimmen wohl die 320mm²


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

Neu? Vom 24. November  Wie schon oft gesagt: Nur weil etwas nicht im Heft oder Website auftaucht, heißt das nicht, dass wir es nicht wissen oder haben. Der Shot, den de Vries nutzt, ist aber wohl etwas von AMD nach geshopped, muss also nicht wirklich 100% stimmen.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

Sieht aber schon verdammt ähnlich aus, wie auf dem Wafer. Selbst der kleine Versatz ist auf dem Wafer erkennbar.

Ihr hattet nur mal dieses wirklich zusammenskalierte Bild auf der Main, wo selbst nen Blinder gesehen hat, das die Cores unterschiedlich skaliert sind in der Größe.

Wenn man sich die Wafer anschaut, dann scheint da zumindest nichts skaliert zu sein, oder wenn dann nur ganz minimal. Es sind also wohl wirklich 320 mm², Mindestens aber die 242 mm²

Marc mal ne ganz dumme Frage, warum postet ihr sowas nicht, wenn ihr das habt? 

Wollt ihr keine klicks auf der Main/Forum? 

Ich mein, da steht so viel drauf, da würden hier die Leute Minimum 2 Wochen Gesprächsbedarf für haben...

Also sorry, das versteh ich jetzt echt nicht. Nach solchen Bildern lecken sich hier im Forum doch die Leute die Finger. Dafür stellt ihr das oben besagt total zusammengeschusterte Bild rein


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

Ich glaube in irgendeinem Artikel ist das Bild drin, ist halt aaaaaalt


----------



## Skysnake (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

Ne Marc, genau DAS von dir gepostete war 110% in keiner news drin. Sowas würd ich nicht vergessen. Da müsst ich schon Alzheimer haben, und das hoffe ich doch mal nicht 

Ihr hattet nur eins, das so ähnlich ist, wo man aber klar sieht, das die Cores unterschiedlich groß sind, also skaliert wurde.

EDIT: Im Sammelthread zu Bulldozer von XE85 ist das Bild ja auch nicht zu finden.

EDIT2: Ich hab jetzt gut ne halbe/ganze Stunde mir die zwei Bilder angeschaut. Also ich kann keinerlei Unterschied zwischen dem Wafer und dem von dir geposteten Bild erkennen. Selbst die Strukturen in den Cores sehen ähnlich aus, wenn man auf dem Wafer sich viele Cores unterschiedliche Cores anschaut und dann die markanten Strukturen merkt. 

Das Einzigste, was AMD wohl bei deinem Bild gemacht hat, ist das Verpixeln/Weichzeichnen der Cores. Das wars dann aber auch wies scheint. Ist aber auch mehr als verständlich, denn der Rest vom DIE ist schon verdammt gut aufgelöst.


----------



## Superwip (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

Also wenn ich die Informationen auf der Global Fuoundries Webseite richtig deute, dann läuft die gesamte 32nm Fertigung aktuell auf * 200 und 300mm Wafern *in der FAB1 in Dresden

Die anderen FABs fertigen entweder nur Embedded Kram, sind erst bei 40nm (FAB 7) oder noch in Bau (FAB 8)

150mm Wafer fallen damit komplett raus, die waren aber auch so oder so von vornherein etwas unrealistisch und es gibt auch sicherlich keine 250mm Wafer, außer, die hätten extra einen zurechtgesägt um Verwirrung zu stiften


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

*@ Skysnake*

Das Bild stammt aus einer Präsentation auf der "Global Technology Conference" vom 01. September 2010, ist für IT-Maßstäbe ergo uralt. Wurde am 09. November auf dem "Financial Analyst Day" dann allen zugänglich gemacht (siehe Session von Chekib Akrout). PDF ist im Anhang.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*



Superwip schrieb:


> Also wenn ich die Informationen auf der Global Fuoundries Webseite richtig deute, dann läuft die gesamte 32nm Fertigung aktuell auf * 200 und 300mm Wafern *in der FAB1 in Dresden
> 
> Die anderen FABs fertigen entweder nur Embedded Kram, sind erst bei 40nm (FAB 7) oder noch in Bau (FAB 8)
> 
> 150mm Wafer fallen damit komplett raus, die waren aber auch so oder so von vornherein etwas unrealistisch und es gibt auch sicherlich keine 250mm Wafer, außer, die hätten extra einen zurechtgesägt um Verwirrung zu stiften



Naja, ich hab den 150 mit rein genommen, da ich mir nicht 100% sicher war mit welchen größen die Produzieren, und ob es eventuell "Test"Linien gibt, die auf kleineren Wafern produzieren, als die spätere Massenproduktion. Sozusagen für "Klein"-Serien Chips.

@Marc: Mag ja sein, das es uralt ist, aber ich glaub es ist halt den wenigsten Leuten bekannt bzw. bewusst. Wobei ich es noch immer nicht versteh, warum ihr sowas nicht raushaut 

Da fragt man sich, was schlummert noch so alles bei Euch in den Archiven 

AKTE PCGH ungelöst 

EDIT: Ich hab mir grad mal die PDF angeschaut. Jetzt ist mir auch klar, wo so manche eurer Folien herkommt. Warum verlinkt ihr sowas eigentlich nicht für eure Beiträge? Also solche "Papers", die halt nicht mehr unter NDA stehen, bzw halt nur auszugsweise. Fänd ich wirklich einen SEHR guten Service für eure Leser! Und wenns nur auf der Heft DVD ist. Wäre auf jedenfall für mich ein Grund die Zeitung zu kaufen, denn ne Zusammenfassung all solche Dokumente etc. findet man im Inet nicht. Dann noch ne Erklärung zu manchen Sachen dazu und ihr könnt von mir aus so manchen Vergleichstest die drölf Millionste oder den Spiele Part weglassen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

Die Slides auf die DVD? Können wir machen, ich geb's mal weiter. Auch waren sie in meinem letzten *Bonusmaterial* drin und im Sandy Bridge Artikel waren auch fast alle Intel-Slides in der Galerie.


> Da fragt man sich, was schlummert noch so alles bei Euch in den Archiven


Da kämst du im Leben nicht zu, das alles zu lesen ... teils grausam viel (Schund-PR).


----------



## Arthuriel (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

Wir können ja die geheimen Infos unter den Usern aufteilen, damit man sie schneller durcharbeiten kann.

Damit es ist nicht ganz OT wird: An das Bild mit den unterschiedlich großen Cores konnte ich mich noch erinnern. Da sieht man mal, wie schnell sich solche Vorabinformationen ändern können und auch, dass die Anzahl der Spekulationen exponentiell zur Anzahl der Infos steigt.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Slides auf die DVD? Können wir machen, ich geb's mal weiter. Auch waren sie in meinem letzten *Bonusmaterial* drin und im Sandy Bridge Artikel waren auch fast alle Intel-Slides in der Galerie.
> 
> 
> > Ich glaub ich muss das Bonusmaterial mal besser lesen  Mach ich leider zu selten :/
> ...


----------



## dyabel (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> AMD hat bereits confirmed, dass Orochi kleiner ist als Thuban. Ein Modul samt L2-Cache kommt auf 30,9 mm². Unter 250 mm² für einen Orochi wären verdammt wenig. Laut Hans de Vries sind rund 320 mm² (u.a. die 30,9 mm² pro Modul mit einberechnet).
> 
> Ist die Möglichkeit das die Dies doch kleiner als 320mm2 mit dieser Aussage (Ich weiß leider nicht wer de Vries ist) ausgeschlossen?
> 
> ...


----------



## Skysnake (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

Naja, das bischen wie die Frage, ob es für (setze rnd eine Automarke ein) ein Auto mit 500 PS, 300 kmh Spitze und 1 Liter Verbrauch auf 100km zu entwickeln 

Die Herstellungskosten dürfen aber etwa in der gleichen Größenordnung liegen, wenn dann wohl bei AMD etwas höher, da Sie ja GF ausgegliedert haben. Dafür haben sie nicht das Problem, das FABs auch "still" stehen können, weil grad weniger produziert werden muss. Wobei Intel ja neuerdings auch seine FABs für andere öffnet!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

Die 320 mm² sind natürlich eine Schätzung. Laut AMD ist Orochi kleiner als Thuban, d.h. maximal Richtung 340 mm². Es können natürlich auch unter 300 mm², je nach jedem wie viel "Luft" auf dem Die ist - extrem gequetscht sieht's zB mal nicht aus. Gut für AMD wäre natürlich, wenn man bei Perf/mm² mit Intel konkurrieren könnte - was sich angesichts von 248 mm² bei Gulftown noch zeigen muss.


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die 320 mm² sind natürlich eine Schätzung. Laut AMD ist Orochi kleiner als Thuban, d.h. maximal Richtung 340 mm². Es können natürlich auch unter 300 mm², je nach jedem wie viel "Luft" auf dem Die ist - extrem gequetscht sieht's zB mal nicht aus. Gut für AMD wäre natürlich, wenn man bei Perf/mm² mit Intel konkurrieren könnte - was sich angesichts von 248 mm² bei Gulftown noch zeigen muss.


Es kann sein dass ich mich irre aber ist Bulldozer nich Zambezi oder so?
Orochi ist doch die ganze neue Architektur, oder?
Klär mich bitte nochmal auf, ich bin etwas durcheinander weil AMD so viele "Namen" hat: Orochi, Zambezi, Llano, Bulldozer...


----------



## Skysnake (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

Llano waren die K10 (?) Kerne mit GPU Orochi die Bulldozer Desktops mit 8 (und 6?) Kernen. Zambezi waren glaub die 2 Kerner mit GPU oder?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

Zambezi ist die Desktop-Version des Quad-Modul-Bulldozer, Orochi der Codename für die Server-Version. Ist also mehr oder weniger das Gleiche.


----------



## dyabel (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Gut für AMD wäre natürlich, wenn man bei Perf/mm² mit Intel konkurrieren könnte - was sich angesichts von 248 mm² bei Gulftown noch zeigen muss.



Ist Gulftown nicht noch die "alte" Architektur vor Sandybridge? Oder ist Sandybridge nur ein Shrink selbiger? Dachte das wäre eine neue Architektur und mit Ivybridge kommt wieder ein Shrink auf dann 22 nm?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

Gulftown ist ein Shrink vom (alten) Nehalem mit mehr Kernen und Cache plus AES. Sandy Bridge ist neu und derzeit nur als Vierkerner zu haben.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Zambezi ist die Desktop-Version des Quad-Modul-Bulldozer, Orochi der Codename für die Server-Version. Ist also mehr oder weniger das Gleiche.



Ah ok. Ist aber auch wirklich verwirrend so langsam 

Und wie heisen dann die 2Kerner mit iGPU nochmal?


----------



## dyabel (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

Wäre es dann nicht besser wenn AMD bei Performance/mm2 mit Sandybridge mithalten könnte? 
Am besten wahrscheinlich wenn sie dies mit Llano schaffen würden (beide integrierte Gpu) aber dieser Illusion gibt sich wohl niemand hin.

Wenn man so die Gerüchte verfolgt, und dann bedenkt das AMD gerade erst mit dem 32 nm verfahren beginnt, und sich dann vor Augen hält das Intel schon Ende des Jahres mit 22 nm kommt, und AMD dann erst auf 28 nm wechselt, dann sieht die Zukunft recht düster aus. Oder schätze ich das falsch ein?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

*@ Skysnake*

Die aktuellen Dualcore-APUs nennen sich "Ontario" und "Zacate", die Llano-Dualcores samt IGP dann "Winterpark". Und 2012 kommt "Trinity" mit 2 bis 4 Bulldozer-Kernen (also 1 oder 2 Module) samt IGP.


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

oO Danke Marc das ist ja echt ne Menge Kram...
Aber da ich APUs usw. eh uninterressant finde (Gamer) sind mir die Mainstream Teile ziemlich Wurst


----------



## TheMF6265 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

AMD wechselt auf 28nm? wechseln die nicht gleich zu 22?

das sind doch sicher keine DieShots finaler Bulldozer Kerne, sind ja schliesslich vom September, könnte es nicht sein, dass AMD das noch ein wenig komprimiert hat? oder ist das auszuschliessen und es werden in dieser Zeit nur noch Detailverbesserungen durchgeführt?


----------



## dyabel (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

Habe in bezug auf AMD's Pläne für 2012 glaub ich immer 28 nm gelesen. Glaube die Bobcatnachfolger sollen dann in diesem Prozess gefertigt werden. Hab daraus mal geschlossen das es sich dann bei den Desktop- Cpu's ähnlich verhalten wird.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

Also ne neue Maske für die Fertigung etc dauert so ca nen 1/2-3/4 Jahr. Wird also wohl ne neue geben. Aber von großen Änderungen kann man da wohl nicht ausgehen, eher detailverbesserungen bzw sowas wie beim GF100, wo einfach was nicht funktioniert hat, und man nochmal drüber musste. Eventuell deswegen auch nicht die Leistung die man sich erhofft hat?

@Marc:
DANKE  mit Orochi und Ontario bin ich durcheinander gekommen -.-


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

Das passiert bei den ganzen Codenamen manchmal, da bist du nicht der Einzige ...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Neu? Vom 24. November  Wie schon oft gesagt: Nur weil etwas nicht im Heft oder Website auftaucht, heißt das nicht, dass wir es nicht wissen oder haben. Der Shot, den de Vries nutzt, ist aber wohl etwas von AMD nach geshopped, muss also nicht wirklich 100% stimmen.


Stimmt, ist ja nicht so dass wir (eure Leser) da eventuell Interesse dran hätten oder aber ihr eurer Main-Brot damit verdienen würdet uns mit ebend solchen Infos wie Die-Shots zu versorgen ... selbst wenn's ein möglicher Fakeshot ist. 

Behaltet eure Infos daher mal ruhig für euch ...


----------



## Skysnake (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

Hör ich da einen gewissen Sarkasmus raus? 

@Marc:
Jo glaub ich dir aufs Wort. Normal schau ich sowas immer nach, bzw. Schreib mir Listen für sowas, wenn ich jemanden was drüber erzählen soll. Aber selbst damit wirds teils anstrengend.

Die APUs haben ja zwei Namen, wie du ja auch ausgeführt hast....


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

Ich war der Meinung, der war Online *seufz*


----------



## 0Martin21 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

also können wir mit rechnen das er nicht größer ist, als sein Vorgänger?!


----------



## Skysnake (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

ich würd mal sagen ja


----------



## Superwip (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*



> Ist Gulftown nicht noch die "alte" Architektur vor Sandybridge? Oder ist Sandybridge nur ein Shrink selbiger?


 
Gulftown Chips sind Sechskerner, die in 32nm Bauweise gefertigt werden; ihre Architektur heißt Westmere, Westmere ist eine auf 32nm geshrinkte Nehalem Architektur

Konkret ist der Gulftown als Core i7 970 und Core i7 980 XE bekannt

Sandy Bridge ist eine neue Architektur, ebenfalls in 32nm, Ivy Bridge wird ein Sandy Bridge Shrink auf 22nm

Edit: das kam wohl etwas zu spät ^^


----------



## Skysnake (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

ähm.... ja


----------



## Genghis99 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

Die Jungs von PCGH können nicht Alles veröffentlichen, was sie haben. Da gibt es z.B. NDA und Urheberrechte, die sie daran hindern.


----------



## Ansem89 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

Hi,

soll ich mal ganz ehrlich sein?


ICH HALTE ES NICHT MEHR AUS . Ich will endlich wissen, was die CPU leistet, wie viel sie kostet usw.

Jeden Tag google ich nach AMD Bulldozer oder Zambezi ("letzte 24 Stunden") und immer find ich nur "einen Hasenköttel" an neuen Infos, nein nicht mal einen Hasenkötteln, einen Fliegenschiss!


----------



## XE85 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*



Skysnake schrieb:


> EDIT: Im Sammelthread zu Bulldozer von XE85 ist das Bild ja auch nicht zu finden.



wird aber gleich Nachgeholt



dyabel schrieb:


> Ist die Möglichkeit das die Dies doch kleiner als 320mm2 mit dieser Aussage (Ich weiß leider nicht wer de Vries ist) ausgeschlossen?



Ausgeschlossen ist es nicht, de Vries von Chiparchitekt Welcome to Chip Architect hat aber schon sehr viel Ahnung davon.



dyabel schrieb:


> Auf welcher Wafergröße werden denn die Sandybridge eingebrannt?



300mm ... zum vergleich der Kerngröße, ein SB Quadcore ist mit iGPU 225mm2 groß, ohne etwa 180mm2

mfg


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Zambezi ist die Desktop-Version des Quad-Modul-Bulldozer, Orochi der Codename für die Server-Version. Ist also mehr oder weniger das Gleiche.



Dass Orochi der Codename für die Server Version ist, stimmt im Vergleich zum Codenamen der Desktopversion "Zambezi" nicht.
Das Servergegenstück, d.h. der Codename der Serverversion ist Valencia!

Orochi ist (wahrscheinlich) viel mehr das 4-Modul DIE (ob Server oder Desktop oder beides, ist eine andere Frage).

Andere DIE Codenamen (beispielhaft):

*Ridgeback* = Quadcore K10.5 mit 6MB L3 (z.B. Phenom II X4/X3/X2, aber auch teilweise Athlon II X3, Athlon 64 5000+ 45nm)
*Bloodhound* = Quadcore K10.5 ohne L3 (z.B. Athlon II X4/X3)
*Pharao* = Sixcore K10.5 mit 6MB L3 (Phenom II X6)
*Hydra* = Sixcore K10.5 mit 6MB L3 (z.B. Magny-Cours, Lisbon, Istanbul  = Opteron)

LG


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

Ah stimmt. Also Orochi das Die, Valencia der Server und Zambezi der Desktop


----------



## Skysnake (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIE-Fläche der 8 Kern Bulldozer abgeschätzt*

Eindeutig zu viele Namen  Da MUSS man ja durcheinander kommen. Mach dir nichts draus


----------

